# Mt g2 or xml2



## jeffdenney (Sep 24, 2013)

Im about to order my led for my first build and I cant decide between the two. I thought xml2 at first but now im leaning towards mt g2. Which would u choose? 

Im new to this so let me know if anything else in my setup sounds funny.

3d maglite
Momentary switch mod
H6flex driver
26650s
Glass lens 


Heatsink not decided yet. Because I dont know what led..

Main goal is just to play with mostly and be a decent thrower. So maybe a different reflector. Will b used for camping and whatnot also on a low current.

Thanks jeff.


----------



## Mattaus (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't have any experience with the H6Flex, but from the specs it will play nicely with either emitter. The MT-G2 will be brighter though. If you use an MT-G2 on a noctigon PCB with the H6Flex set to it's maximum current (6.6A) you will get over 3000 lumen. You will get about half that with the XM-L2.

Actually I think the MT-G2 is a better match to that driver than the XM-L2 is. 

I have built a maglite using the MT-G2 and the reflector is floody on it's own but even more so with an MT-G2. If you can get a deeper reflector I would to increase the throw. 3000 lumen though will throw and flood very well 

- Matt


----------



## Gtamazing (Sep 24, 2013)

Mtg2 is a beast. But the xml2 is no slouch either especially at 5.5A. Mtg2 wins in lumens but xml2 wins in throw.


----------



## jeffdenney (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok sweet! The bright one it is! Ill order an mtg2. 

I do have some questions if u dont mind me asking..

Gtamazing...I was under the impression that the reflector was responsible for beam pattern. How is it one led would throw differently than another with the same reflector? ?

And mattaus.. I think was your name.. could u recommend me a more throwy reflector for the mag?? I have seen the orange peel ones but they all look like floody reflectors.

And also do u know if any of the h22a heatsinks would work with this led or will I have to machine one myself?? 

Thanks for your help guys this forum is awesome!


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 24, 2013)

jeffdenney said:


> Ok sweet! The bright one it is! Ill order an mtg2.
> 
> I do have some questions if u dont mind me asking..
> 
> ...





The smaller the LED, the more "point-like" the light source is that the reflector is focusing...and, the more light that will be concentrated into the hotspot.

The MTG2 is a pretty large LED, larger than the XML2, so, the XML2, for the same output, will throw farther...in the same reflector. You can get throw from shear horsepower of course, as throw is what gives us lux on the target, and lux is the lumens per square meter....so the more lumens, the more potential lux.

This is why the balancing of all these factors makes the beam have unique characteristics. The MTG2 beams are very nice....fat and strong, with neutral white tints. 

So, which reflector will be throwier will also depend on which LED it is trying to focus. 

I think the MTG2 might be able to pump out enough extra lumens to compensate for its size.


Off hand, for the mag mod, I think I'd do the MTG2 though, as its going to be a strong flood of light that still goes pretty far.

Is there a range, say in meters, that you'd like to be able to see something at with the light?


----------



## jeffdenney (Sep 25, 2013)

O ok yeah that totally makes sense I nevwr thought of the actual size of the led.

Most of the fields around my house are 4-500meters so if I could light up the woodline at 500 meters I would b pumped.


----------



## eVoX (Oct 3, 2013)

I doubt, the mt-g2 would make a good thrower.
Xm-l2 should have quite more Lumen/emmiting area.


----------



## jeffdenney (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I already ordered th mt g2 so hopefully im happy with it. Do u thibknit will throw out to maybe 400yards??


----------



## TEEJ (Oct 3, 2013)

eVoX said:


> I doubt, the mt-g2 would make a good thrower.
> Xm-l2 should have quite more Lumen/emmiting area.



Yeah, the MTG2 make great flooders, and you can get a few hundred yards of throw just from the shear horsepower, but, the cd of the XML2 will be higher, even though the lumen output will be less than half.

The MTG2 is over 4x the size but with about 3x the lumens.


----------



## jeffdenney (Oct 3, 2013)

Is there any reflectors for d cell mags that would make it more throwy? I found the orange peel ones but im not sure what exactly makes it have more throw other than being deeper. So I cant really decide. Maybe ill just finsh the build and see how I like it. Everything is here except the heatsink and led. I already cut the spring and made a pvc battery "guide/aligner?" For my 26650s. And modded my switch. Im pumped about this build!


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 3, 2013)

too bad mtg2 are very hard to find (exsept in cutter, but they are on stars with unknown heat transfer rate), especially bare emmiters. i'm looking fo bare emmiter for months, to solder them to sinkpad star, no luck yet


----------



## jeffdenney (Oct 3, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> too bad mtg2 are very hard to find (exsept in cutter, but they are on stars with unknown heat transfer rate), especially bare emmiters. i'm looking fo bare emmiter for months, to solder them to sinkpad star, no luck yet





What rthe advantages to having an led without the dome?? More intense light output??? I saw another thread about de domeing an led on here.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 3, 2013)

you can get dep reflector from magled, but your led has to sit in tube deeper. it would throw a bit more than regular inc. reflector. orange peel make beam wider a bit, for throw yo want smooth reflector. 
dedoming the led will make beam narrower. common trick to improve throw. 
if you after throw, you want xml. mtg will most likely reach just as far, but it will be floody beam, not to mention mtg heats up more and needs better heatsinking.


----------



## Gtamazing (Oct 3, 2013)

Best throwing reflector for a mag is probably the mag rebel reflector. Zbattey sells tham for about $6.


----------



## Mattaus (Oct 3, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> too bad mtg2 are very hard to find (exsept in cutter, but they are on stars with unknown heat transfer rate), especially bare emmiters. i'm looking fo bare emmiter for months, to solder them to sinkpad star, no luck yet



Intl-outdoor have them pre-mounted to noctigon PCBs. Just as good as sinkpads in my opinion.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Oct 4, 2013)

Mattaus said:


> Intl-outdoor have them pre-mounted to noctigon PCBs. Just as good as sinkpads in my opinion.


In terms of aesthetics the sinkpads look laser cut which is nicer.

Or you could just get them from cutter and reflow them.


----------



## Mattaus (Oct 4, 2013)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> In terms of aesthetics the sinkpads look laser cut which is nicer.



Yeah I typically hide the MCPCB when assembling lights, so the physical appearance does not matter to me, just the function. Each to their own  Worth pointing out that for an MTG2 mod the emitter will take up the entire opening of a Mag reflector


----------



## jeffdenney (Oct 4, 2013)

Mattaus said:


> Yeah I typically hide the MCPCB when assembling lights, so the physical appearance does not matter to me, just the function. Each to their own  Worth pointing out that for an MTG2 mod the emitter will take up the entire opening of a Mag reflector





Yeah I def like the look of the big mtg2 and how it fills the reflector.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mattaus said:


> Intl-outdoor have them pre-mounted to noctigon PCBs. Just as good as sinkpads in my opinion.


thank you, they also sell bare led, as well. just placed order for 3


----------



## jeffdenney (Oct 4, 2013)

Will bare led put out more light or just more directed light??


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 4, 2013)

no, bare led is the same led, but with no star. it has to be mounted, i just want to put them on other star, my lens holder need star with 6 slots, noctigon star only has 4. if ti was not for optic i have, i'd get already mounted led


----------



## jeffdenney (Oct 4, 2013)

O ok thank you. Do u suggest de domeing or is that difficult? Im fairly competent in my mechanical skills..


----------



## Mattaus (Oct 4, 2013)

Dedoming will help with throw for sure, but its a risky endeavour and MTG2s are not the cheapest LEDs to break. I'd Google it and you'll find links to the various methods used. It'll be up to you to decide if its worth risking losing the LED (and $20) before you've even used it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mattaus (Oct 4, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> thank you, they also sell bare led, as well. just placed order for 3



Lol I was not aware of that. Everybody wins!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jeffdenney (Oct 4, 2013)

Mattaus said:


> Dedoming will help with throw for sure, but its a risky endeavour and MTG2s are not the cheapest LEDs to break. I'd Google it and you'll find links to the various methods used. It'll be up to you to decide if its worth risking losing the LED (and $20) before you've even used it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4





Yeah I googled it earlier and read all about it but I wasnt sure if they were just hyping it up. Ill prolly just wait. I think I might like a little floodyness and then if I need the distance just up it a few levels... 

Thanks for all the help guys


----------

